# Cold smoke a goose?



## fourthwind (Jan 24, 2010)

Harvested some fresh goose today, and I am thinking of doing a cured and cold smoked method.  Anyone try this before, so I dont try and re invent the wheel?


----------



## rbranstner (Jan 24, 2010)

Wild goose or farm raised goose?


----------



## fourthwind (Jan 24, 2010)

Wild..  It was a toad too..  Weighed a little over 12 pounds with 6 foot span.  What honkers we have around here this year have been big.


----------



## bbally (Jan 24, 2010)

I find cure and cold smoke is best for wild goose. Keeps that lean sucker from becoming jerky. Stil advise a little bacon over it for the smoke.


----------



## fourthwind (Jan 25, 2010)

I put the goose breasts in a brine tonight.  Water, TQ, kosher salt, brown sugar, vinager, and yoshida's (everything is just better with yoshida's) 

Plan on leaving it in the brine for 1 week. So next Sunday I am going to do a cold smoke with something light like alder.  We shall see how this comes out!


----------

